# Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?



## SolidSnakeMGS (11. August 2019)

*Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*

Hi,

Ich habe mir auf eure Empfehlung hin das MSI B450 Gaming Plus im Laden bestellt (3-4 Tage Lieferzeit. Kommt laut Verkäufer am Donnerstag)
(Den MSI B450 Tomahawk gab es leider nicht mehr und hätte auch wesentlich mehr gekostet) , nun habe ich im Internet gesehen, dass nur Ryzen CPU's der gen. 1 u. 2 supportet wird. Also der 3600 nicht. Das geht anscheinend nur mit einem BIOS update.

Meine Frage ist nun:
- Wie spiele ich dieses Update drauf? Einfach auf der Website das Update auf einen Stick ziehen und dann im BIOS einspielen?
- Habe ich Leistungseinbußen mit diesem Board, da es ursprünglich nicht für diese CPU-Generation gemacht worden war?


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*



SolidSnakeMGS schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun:
> - Wie spiele ich dieses Update drauf? Einfach auf der Website das Update auf einen Stick ziehen und dann im BIOS einspielen?



Bei dem Board geht es ohne CPU unterstützung. Anleitung dazu findest du, im Handbuch zum Motherboard. Entsprechendes BIOS für 3000er Ryzen gibt es auch.



Spoiler



Seite 39 im Handbuch, Falls du nicht selber Suchen willst


----------



## Trash123 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*

1. Ja
2. Pcie 4.0 Unterstützung für die GraKa nicht vorhanden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*



> 2. Pcie 4.0 Unterstützung für die GraKa nicht vorhanden



Was völlig irrelevant ist, da noch nicht mal eine RTX2080Ti die gesamte Bandbreite von PCIe 3 ausnutzt 
Also nein, du hast keine Leistungseinbuße.


----------



## IICARUS (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*



SolidSnakeMGS schrieb:


> - Wie spiele ich dieses Update drauf? Einfach auf der Website das Update auf einen Stick ziehen und dann im BIOS einspielen?


Im Bios kannst nichts einspielen, da du das Bios ohne laufendem Prozessor nicht aufsuchen kannst und das ist bei jedem Board so. Dieses Board hat aber von MSI das Bios Flashback spendiert bekommen womit auch so ohne laufendem Prozessor mittels Stick und Taste an der IO-Blende das Bios ausgespielt werden kann. Wie das ganze genau geht kannst aus dem Benutzerhandbuch des Herstellers entnehmen.

Andere Mainboards haben diese Funktion nur im oberem Preisbereich manchmal mit dabei und so sieht es mit x470 Chipsätze selbst mit MSI wieder schlechter aus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Bios kannst nichts einspielen, da du das Bios ohne laufendem Prozessor nicht aufsuchen kannst und das ist bei jedem Board so..


 Nein.
Einige Boards können auch ohne CPU das BIOS flaschen.

Bei AMD weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## drstoecker (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*

Es gibt aber auch boards wo die cpu als unknow ryzen erkannt wird und man kann das neuste bios Update dennoch aufspielen. Das war bei dem Msi b350i und dem 2600 so zb.


----------



## IICARUS (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Einige Boards können auch ohne CPU das BIOS flaschen.


Nennt sich dann auch Bios-Flashback, wovon ich auch geschrieben habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was völlig irrelevant ist, da noch nicht mal eine RTX2080Ti die gesamte Bandbreite von PCIe 3 ausnutzt



Man verzeihe mir wenn ich Material aus der Print benutze um diesen Mythos zu widerlegen.
Selbst Grafikkarten die deutlich langsamer als eine 2080Ti sind können größere Vorteile von PCIe4.0 haben - wir haben bis zu 24% gemessen.

Dass PCIe4.0 bei Grafikkarten keinen Vorteil gegenüber 3.0 hat ist schlichtweg ein Märchen, auch wenn die Vorteile oftmals unbedeutend gering sind muss das nicht überall der Fall sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*

Wow nicht schlecht das wusst ich nicht 
Das beeinflusst dann doch gerade irgendwie meine gesamte Sichtweise auf PCIe 4


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*

Noch interessanter wäre zu wissen warum pcie 4 doch was bringt? Ich höre das auch zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*

Zumindest bei den 20+% die man in Wolfenstein messen kann ist noch nicht klar ob das wirklich ein Verdienst größerer Bandbreite ist oder an Bugs liegt die in der 3.0-Version noch Performance kosten da auf der 5700XT noch Bildfehler auftraten.
Über die restlichen Spiele hinweg sieht man aber durchaus dass eine 5700XT im kleinen einstelligen Prozentbereich schneller wird bei der Nutzung von PCIe 4 statt 3. Woher das im Detail genau kommt kann ich auch nicht sagen, die Tests und die Technik sind ja noch ganz am Anfang. Es scheint aber durchaus so zu kommen, dass der Wechsel von 3 auf 4 deutlich mehr Performance bringen könnte als seinerzeit der Wechsel von 2 auf 3 - damals wars ja wirklich praktisch Null.

Für Online-Abonnenten: Hier gibts den ganzen Bereicht dazu.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...683/Specials/PCI-E-40-Spiele-Express-1297498/


----------



## SolidSnakeMGS (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus mÃ¶glich?*

@ALK
Ich hab mich mal oberflächlich mit der Materie ausseinandergesetzt und in der Praxis sollen es tatsächlich nur unwesentliche fps-Unterschiede im Bereich von 1 - 2 frames sein  damit kann ich leben..
YouTube

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Main...0-Mainboards-von-Asus-freigeschaltet-1294721/


Allerdings ist mir immernoch nicht klar, ob ich den 3600er direkt auf das MSI B450 Gaming Plus aufsetzten und gleich loslegen kann oder umständlich nen BIOS Update machen mss.  Jeder von euch sagt was anderes ^^...
Oder soll ich die Bestellung morgen stornieren und stattdessen ein passenderes Brett online kaufen, was gleich plug and play Funktionert??


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass PCIe4.0 bei Grafikkarten keinen Vorteil gegenüber 3.0


Ich würde das Bildchen wieder rausnehmen, würklich Du ....  

Ob das auch für Nvidiakarten mit PCIe 4.0 gelten wird, werden wir sehen. 
Es ist aber auf jedem Fall ein Grund, auf PCIe 4.0 zu beharren- Wenn es
auf den alten Mainboard definitiv gesperrt wird, muss es halt eine X570
werden.


----------



## onlygaming (12. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*

Wirklich glauben kann ich das ja nicht. Es wurde doch schon zuhauf PCI-E 2.0 - 3.0 getestet. Der Unterschied lag in der Messtoleranz. Warum sollte jetzt PCI-E 4.0 auf einmal einen krassen Boost bringen?


----------



## Maddrax111 (12. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man verzeihe mir wenn ich Material aus der Print benutze um diesen Mythos zu widerlegen.
> Selbst Grafikkarten die deutlich langsamer als eine 2080Ti sind können größere Vorteile von PCIe4.0 haben - wir haben bis zu 24% gemessen.
> 
> Dass PCIe4.0 bei Grafikkarten keinen Vorteil gegenüber 3.0 hat ist schlichtweg ein Märchen, auch wenn die Vorteile oftmals unbedeutend gering sind muss das nicht überall der Fall sein.
> ...



Schon interessant das der Unterschied bei Techpowerup nur marginal ist.
PCI-Express 4.0 Performance Scaling with Radeon RX 5700 XT | TechPowerUp


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Schon interessant das der Unterschied bei Techpowerup nur marginal ist.
> PCI-Express 4.0 Performance Scaling with Radeon RX 5700 XT | TechPowerUp


Hier siehst Du wieder den Unterschied zwischen einem fundiertem Test, in dem wie bei der PCGH für des Spiel angegeben wurde, wie es den eingestellt wurde, und den üblichen schnellen bunten Bildern mit der lapidaren Aussage, dass es maximale Grafikeinstellungen sind. Es geht, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, um TAA.


----------



## IICARUS (12. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus mÃ¶glich?*



SolidSnakeMGS schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mir immernoch nicht klar, ob ich den 3600er direkt auf das MSI B450 Gaming Plus aufsetzten und gleich loslegen kann oder umständlich nen BIOS Update machen mss.  Jeder von euch sagt was anderes ^^...
> Oder soll ich die Bestellung morgen stornieren und stattdessen ein passenderes Brett online kaufen, was gleich plug and play Funktionert??


Dein Prozessor wird auf dem Board nicht laufen, du wirst das Bios Update auf ein Stick drauf ziehen müssen. Dann hast du hinten an der IO-Blende ein USB-Anschluss was ggf. gekennzeichnet ist und eine Taste. Stick einstecken und auf die Taste drücken und warten bis nichts mehr blinkt. Dann sollte das neue Bios drauf sein.

Genaueres bitte der Bedienungsanleitung heraus entnehmen, dort wird alles genau beschrieben.

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre bei deinem Händler ein Bios Update mit zu bestellen, was halt kostenpflichtig sein wird.
Möchtest du nur den Prozessor drauf setzen und direkt loslegen wirst du dir ein X570 Board kaufen müssen, denn nur diese Boards sind schon bereits für die neuen Prozessoren von Werk aus bereit. Alle anderen Boards (X470/B450) kommen aus einer Produktionszeit als es die neuen 3000 Prozessoren noch nicht gab, daher werden die neuen Prozessoren nicht ohne weiteres drauf laufen.



drstoecker schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch boards wo die cpu als unknow ryzen erkannt wird und man kann das neuste bios Update dennoch aufspielen. Das war bei dem Msi b350i und dem 2600 so zb.


Das wäre mir neu das wenn eine Prozessor nicht im Bios mit hinterlegt ist trotzdem drauf laufen könnte. Aber am ende auch egal, er hat ja das Bios-Flashback und daher nichts zu verlieren. Bekommt er kein Bild dann kann er mit dem Stick auch ohne laufendem Prozessor das Bios drauf ziehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier siehst Du wieder den Unterschied zwischen einem fundiertem Test, in dem wie bei der PCGH für des Spiel angegeben wurde, wie es den eingestellt wurde, und den üblichen schnellen bunten Bildern mit der lapidaren Aussage, dass es maximale Grafikeinstellungen sind. Es geht, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, um TAA.



Es sind nicht nur die richtigen Messbedingungen und -szenen, die beeinflussen ob man den Unterschied misst oder ihn übersieht. Es hängt auch stark vom Spiel ab, ob er überhaupt existiert. Im Durchschnitt von Techpowerup sieht man deswegen gar nichts, in AS:O gehen die Messungen aber schon in eine ähnliche Richtung wie unsere:
PCI-Express 4.0 Performance Scaling with Radeon RX 5700 XT | TechPowerUp

Diesen Effekt haben wir auch in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach beobachtet, da waren es oft Call of Dutys, die beispielsweise deutlich von ×16/×16 gegenüber ×8/×8 profitiert haben, während alle anderen Spiele unbeeinflusst blieben. (Das aktuelle CoD hat in Phils 4.0-Test aber keine Reaktion gezeigt.)


----------



## Dudelll (12. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus mÃ¶glich?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dein Prozessor wird auf dem Board nicht laufen, du wirst das Bios Update auf ein Stick drauf ziehen müssen. Dann hast du hinten an der IO-Blende ein USB-Anschluss was ggf. gekennzeichnet ist und eine Taste. Stick einstecken und auf die Taste drücken und warten bis nichts mehr blinkt. Dann sollte das neue Bios drauf sein.
> 
> Genaueres bitte der Bedienungsanleitung heraus entnehmen, dort wird alles genau beschrieben.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die b450/x470 "max" boards, oder wie auch immer die heißen, haben auch schon ein aktuelles Bios sodass die neuen ryzen cpus ohne Bios Update laufen sollten.


----------



## IICARUS (12. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus mÃ¶glich?*



Dudelll schrieb:


> Ich glaube die b450/x470 "max" boards, oder wie auch immer die heißen, haben auch schon ein aktuelles Bios sodass die neuen ryzen cpus ohne Bios Update laufen sollten.


Wie kommst du drauf? Hast du dazu Quellen?
Nur weil eine Hersteller in der Produktbeschreibung nun auch die neuen Prozessoren mit benennt bedeutet es nicht das die Boards dies auch können. Sofern es kein Mainboard ist was noch aktuelle hergestellt wird kannst davon ausgehen das es nicht der Fall sein wird, da es dann Lagerbestände sind und Hersteller geben dann nur auf der Kompatibilitätsliste zu den Prozessoren mit an ab welcher Bios Version solch ein Prozessor läuft.

Grundsätzlich ist es so das du  solch ein Ratschlag nicht in einer Kaufempfehlung angeben kannst, da der Käufer am ende etwas Hilflos da steht sollte es nicht laufen und auch kein Bios-Flashback unterstützen und das ist bei den X470 sehr oft der Fall, da mit diesem Chipsatz nur Board in der oberen Preisklasse solch eine Funktion spendiert bekommen haben.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus mÃ¶glich?*



SolidSnakeMGS schrieb:


> @ALK
> Ich hab mich mal oberflächlich mit der Materie ausseinandergesetzt und in der Praxis sollen es tatsächlich nur unwesentliche fps-Unterschiede im Bereich von 1 - 2 frames sein  damit kann ich leben..
> YouTube
> 
> ...



Leistungseinbußen im Bezug auf die CPU? Nein hast du nicht!
Hinten an deinem Board ist ein schalter! Du brauchst nur das richtige BIOS runterladen. Den Stick nach Angaben des Herstellers im Hanbuch oder Website Formatieren, USB stick rein, Netzteil an, Flashback Knopf an der Blende Hinten drücken. Siehe in dein Nutzerhandbuch zum Regelkonformen Ablauf und dann warten bis er Definitiv fertig ist das kann oft lange dauern. Vorher NICHT abschalten o.ä.
Wenn das Board fertig ist PC vom Strom trennen. Dann, CPU Einsetzen Kühler drauf. Wie gesagt unbedingt vorrangig ans Handbuch/Hersteller halten.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf? Hast du dazu Quellen?
> Nur weil eine Hersteller in der Produktbeschreibung nun auch die neuen Prozessoren mit benennt bedeutet es nicht das die Boards dies auch können. Sofern es kein Mainboard ist was noch aktuelle hergestellt wird kannst davon ausgehen das es nicht der Fall sein wird, da es dann Lagerbestände sind und Hersteller geben dann nur auf der Kompatibilitätsliste zu den Prozessoren mit an ab welcher Bios Version solch ein Prozessor läuft.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist es so das du  solch ein Ratschlag nicht in einer Kaufempfehlung angeben kannst, da der Käufer am ende etwas Hilflos da steht sollte es nicht laufen und auch kein Bios-Flashback unterstützen und das ist bei den X470 sehr oft der Fall, da mit diesem Chipsatz nur Board in der oberen Preisklasse solch eine Funktion spendiert bekommen haben.



Doch unterstützen sie ab Werk. Siehe Quelle^^:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Main...l-auch-fuer-kommende-Ryzen-3000-CPUs-1295504/


----------



## LastManStanding (12. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*

Doppelte Postzustellung..


----------



## IICARUS (12. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus mÃ¶glich?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Doch unterstützen sie ab Werk. Siehe Quelle^^:
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Main...l-auch-fuer-kommende-Ryzen-3000-CPUs-1295504/


Alles klar, danke für den Hinweis. 
Ist mir selbst nicht bekannt gewesen.


----------



## SolidSnakeMGS (13. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*

-----------------
Edit


----------



## _Berge_ (13. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*

Du brauchst für alle Boards bis auf die x570 und "max" Modelle ein BIOS Update damit ryzen 3000 drauf läuft

Wo ist denn das Problem beim BIOS Update?


----------



## SolidSnakeMGS (13. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*

Habs gefunden, alles klar


----------



## Mitchpuken (13. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Du brauchst für alle Boards bis auf die x570 und "max" Modelle ein BIOS Update damit ryzen 3000 drauf läuft
> 
> Wo ist denn das Problem beim BIOS Update?



Angenommen ich habe keinen alten Ryzen, kein X570 Board und kein MSI. Sind sogar 3 Probleme. Daher müsste ich nochmal extra für das Biosupdate zahlen und der aufpreis ist im Vergleich zum Board nicht ohne.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*

@Mitchpuken Also bitte, die einzige Möglichkeit bei der das Bios Update ein "Problem" wird ist bei X470. 
X570 -> ab Werk Ryzen 3000 ready
B450 Max -> ab Werk Ryzen 3000 ready
B450 -> sehr viele haben Bios Flashback (Tomahawk, Carbon AC, etc.)
X370 -> C6H immer noch empfehlenswert, auch Bios Flashback 

Du müsstest dich schon fast eher anstrengen ein Board zu kaufen bei dem das Update ein Problem ist, als eins zu kaufen wo es kein Problem ist.
Das ist ja wie als würdest du sagen "angenommen ich hab keinen Ram, keine Grafikkarte und kein Netzteil wie soll ich dann den PC an bekommen!!?"
Von 4 Chipsätzen ist bei 3 davon das Update gar kein Problem. Warum sollte man also bewusst ein Board kaufen, bei dem das Update problematisch ist, wenn es mehr als genug Optionen gibt, das Update problemlos durchzuführen?


----------



## _Berge_ (13. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600 nicht auf MSI B450 Plus möglich?*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Angenommen ich habe keinen alten Ryzen, kein X570 Board und kein MSI. Sind sogar 3 Probleme. Daher müsste ich nochmal extra für das Biosupdate zahlen und der aufpreis ist im Vergleich zum Board nicht ohne.




siehe davidwigald11 


Ansonsten wenn alle Stricke reißen ist AMD für dich da

Siehe Absatz *"Short Term Processor Loan Boot Kit"*


----------

